# Nutella chat



## Michael in FtW (Sep 17, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, N*UTELLA*, now we are talking!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had heard about Nutella for years but had never run across it until a couple of weeks ago. I don't really know exactly what I expected it to taste like ... but the first bite told me it was a flavor I hadn't really anticpiated. It's not that I didn't like it - I was just shocked. Now that I know what it taste like, and know not to slather it on a piece of toast with the same abandon that I do peanut butter - I really am getting rather fond of it.

So maybe I'm at least HALF human?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL Michael!!!  Nutella would be good as the center to a truffel!!  My Italian friend said they grew up using that like we use peanut butter - but I would have to agree - don't use as much Nutella as you would peanut butter!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I had heard about Nutella for years but had never run across it until a couple of weeks ago. I don't really know exactly what I expected it to taste like ... but the first bite told me it was a flavor I hadn't really anticpiated. It's not that I didn't like it - I was just shocked. Now that I know what it taste like, and know not to slather it on a piece of toast with the same abandon that I do peanut butter - I really am getting rather fond of it.
> 
> So maybe I'm at least HALF human?


 

The kids in Germany, grew up with nutella like you have with peanut butter.  It is a nut-nougat spread, made from hazelnuts and cocoa. 

Some tips for using Nutella

- use it as a spread on bread or rolls 

-for baking e.g. as filling for croissants, put in the dark 
batter of a marble cake,...

- make desserts

*Crepes with Ice Cream and Nutella*

Make crepes, top with 2 scoops vanilla ice cream,
melt Nutella and drizzle over the ice cream

*Crepes with Banana and Nutella*

Make a crepes, brush on nutella, put on a small banana, roll up and enjoy. That's my daughter's favorite  

*Sabayon Creme with Nutella*

5 egg yolks
2 tbsp dry white wine
3 tbsp milk
3 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp liquid honey
5 tbsp Nutella
cream
small cookies

Melt the nutella in a bowl over a pot with boiling water.
In another bowl combine the egg yolks and sugar, whisk until frothy and very light in color. Stiring constantly, by and by add the milk, wine and honey. Remove the bowl with nutella from the pot with hot water and and replace with the bowl of egg mixture. Constantly stir the egg mixture until it get's thickily. Remove from the heat. Still stiring add the hot melted nutella. Fill in a bowl and let cool, stiring once in a while. Serve with whipped cream and cookies

Make a 

*Chocolate Ice Cream Shake*

Put milk, chocolate ice cream and nutella in a blender, mix well. Pour in glasses and serve with whipping cream and chocolate sprinkles.


there are lot more ways to enjoy Nutella  

Iris


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

Dunk apple slices in it,
Orange bits,

Eat it with a spoon...


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Eat it with a spoon...


       yumm


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2005)

Try it on grilled slices of pineapple...It's yummy

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 17, 2005)

Well Michael, keep on enjoying the delight of Nutella, the more you eat it the more you will grow fond of it!!  But be careful also, you could become TOO fond of this sinful stuff!! 

Iris gave you guys some nice suggestions, in Italy, believe it or not there are also *NUTELLA PIZZAS!!  *But don't worry with this pizza there are no tomatoes or cheeses, they just use the plain baked pizza dough with nothing on it, slice it sideways and make nutella sandwitch.  Actually, the plain baked pizza dough is also popular, this is the original pizza bianca (white pizza) and they eat it simply with a drizzle of extra virgine olive oil, dash of rosemary and salt, or make a sandwich with something like nutella, among many other things...

I myself didn't encounter the immense pleasure of Nutella until I moved to Spain 13years ago with my ex husband in the Navy, but I was immediately hooked on it because I adore the hazelnut flavour!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 17, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Eat it with a spoon...


It is more effective than Prozac!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ...So maybe I'm at least HALF human?


 

That was my estimate.


----------



## corazon (Sep 17, 2005)

I love a nice piece of toast with nutella and either bananas or strawberries.  mmm.  I wish I had some good bread in the house right now, that is what I would eat.  Or a crepe.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 18, 2005)

I absolutely love Nutella!  My husband has never tried it, but he will soon!

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

I bought some last year to make some kind of Christmas cookie with (forget which) and wasn't impressed.  

Maybe I'll buy another jar this year and try some of these interesting ideas.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 18, 2005)

I have Nutella on toast nearly every day for breakfast, I love it!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 18, 2005)

*Got a nutella sweet tooth?*

Mike, welcome to one of those hidden gems of commercially prepared foods! 

I grew up with it (for extra special days only, mind you) and married an Italian who would be more than content to eat it with a big spoon straight from the jar.

 It has something of a cult following the world over, but especially on its home tuff, Italy (Italia).

 Knock-off brands/types also exist (including one by Green & Black's, which is awesome too, but it's more $ or € or £ ), one neat variety pairs a swirling of "nutella" (choco-hazelnut) with white chocolate. It is, if you can believe it, even sweeter than nutella on it's own!

 Three of my favourite uses are 1.) spread on warm croissants and 2.) as a dip for dry bread sticks ([size=-1]grissini)[/size] 3.) in place of chocolate squares in a smore

 For more fun nutella ideas try these:

http://www.nutellausa.com/

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/nutella/nutella.html

 My hubby says that in Italy they even have "nutella parties", in which case you'll need at least one of these!



 






 


 







 *(The nutella** equivalent of a keg…3 kilograms)*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahahah Jessica, I know that bucket size nutella very well!!  Very often seen in the house of Cris's children... it is a surviving tool for Guido (6) who hardly eats anything else!! (yes we also live in Italy!!)
And yessss... I love the stuff swirl of nutella and white choc!!  The best of both worlds, hazelnut AND white chocolate mmmm, my mouth is watering!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2005)

Not being American or Italian, I, for obvious reasons, did not grow up eating neither Nuttela, nor Peanut butter. After I tried both I can only say one thing Nuttela rules!
I absolutely hate peanut butter, though, it is repulsive and disgusting. Not only I hate the taste, I hate the look of it and can’t even stand the smell.   Making peanut butter sandwiches for kids for school is like a torture for me, brrrrrrr. Sorry.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

LMAO Charlie! I have to tell you My daughter has a friend who actually gags when she smells peanut butter. Her mother (MY friend) is addicted to peanut butter cookies. NOT a pretty combo!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 19, 2005)

It's funny how our tastes develop. I love peanut butter out of the jar by the spoonful and sandwiches - especially with sliced banannas. But, I'm not all that fond of PB cookies - and even less fond of PB based Asian sauces, although I couldn't imagine an Asian stir-fry without peanut oil.

Nutella is a new experience for me. My DXW (dear/departed/divorced crazy ex-wife) was first generation born in America French/Italian from Brooklyn, New York (trust me - her French mother gave her no influence, inclinations or interests - she learned all she knew about cooking from her Italian Dad and 2 Uncles). All she ever did every morning was complain that the stores down her in TX didn't carry Nutella - as she slathered PB on toast as a substitute. After hearing about it every morning for 5 years - I just had to try it when I found some.

I love hazel nuts - but this was a new experience for me. I'm trying to learn to experience it, and gain an appreciation for it. I grew up on Southern (USA) food - and fennel, leeks, and endive took me a couple of times before I really began to appreciate them, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2005)

Michael;  Have you ever eaten that little square of chocolate found in gas-station marts all over the U.S. called "Ice Cubes"?  They are similar.  To really savor Nutella (I get it in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario), Place a tsp.-full in your mouth.  Swirl it around a little.  You will taste the aromatic oils of the hazlenut mixed with a very creamy chocolate.  The hazlenut dominates the chcolate, which is more of a ganache texture.  

Then feel the texture, smooth and creamy, and the cooling sensation of the product in your mouth.  Analyse the various flavors, the texture, the feel, as you would a fine wine.  Don't just taste the Nuttela, experience it.

When you come to appreciate the complex nature of this chocolaty treat, then think of how it could compliment other things.  Add a bit to your hot chocolate, or heat it and drizzle over ice cream with banannas.  Let your talented pallate carry the flavor to your nose.

If you still aren't sure, then there's really no hope for you.  You will have to be carted away "by those fine young men in their nice white coats.  And there comming to take you away, haha haha."

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2005)

God bless Goodweed!!  Here is a genuine Nutella connoisseur!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 20, 2005)

I must say I adore peanut butter (want a wild taste combine peanut butter and nutella - it's rather a nutty creation ). 

It is soooo versatile and dependable. I love it in stir-fries, Thai dishes, desserts, sandwiches - you name it...It's just too bad that it's so high in fat!

p.s.
Anyone ever through calorie caution to the wind and fry up some of The King's favourite, fried banana and peanut butter?

p.s.s.
Crunchy or smooth?


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 20, 2005)

We have a peanut butter version of nutella type stuff here which is OK but not a truly delicious as Nutella. Do you guys get little packs of Nutella with a tiny plastic spoon/scraper thing to eat it with?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2005)

GoodWeed, I remember ICE CUBES I loved those things, very addicting.Are they still available? If so let me know.


----------



## corazon (Sep 20, 2005)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> GoodWeed, I remember ICE CUBES I loved those things, very addicting.Are they still available? If so let me know.


 
They are still around and as delicious as ever!  

BTW, Raton NM?  I grew up in Santa Fe!  Nice to have another New Mexican on the site!


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2005)

ice cubes! i used to love those. i also used to love nutella.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 21, 2005)

I love them too! I waited all year for these special treats as we only ever got them at Christmas. Undoubtably one of my all time favourite chocolates!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm so happy to have sparked good memories about Ice Cubes.  My wife introduced them to me as we didn't have them while growing up.  They aren't as plentiful as they once were, but I can still find them.

As far as fatty but yummy treats go, spread your favorite PB & J on whole wheat to make a standard sandwich.  Then butter the outsides and cook like a grilled cheese.  It change the sandwich from a kid-staple to an adult indulgence.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting the picture of "Ice Cubes", now I know what you are talking about. Here in Canada we call them Icy Squares. I don't understand why things are named differently above and below the border. Odd isn't it? 

Ken is our chocolate connossieur and he tells me that the quality of these (and many other) chocolates has changed. They are not quite as good as they once were. I believe him, but they taste FINE to me.


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow Weed. Thanks for the memories of ice cubes.  I recall when they were 2-5 cents in New Yawk City Candy Stores, next to the chunkies (chocolate, raisins & nuts), wax lips & wax soda bottles with a sweet syrup inside, reeses' peanut butter cups & pretzels.


----------



## corazon (Sep 21, 2005)

Of all the places, I came across a hardware store in our town that sells Ice Cubes.  Eating them gives me good memories of growing up.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 22, 2005)

> Thanks for posting the picture of "Ice Cubes", now I know what you are talking about. Here in Canada we call them Icy Squares. I don't understand why things are named differently above and below the border. Odd isn't it?


Hi Alix,
You're taling to a Canadian gal, through and through 

I know them as Icey Sqaures too, in the bright jewel toned foil wrapper (in both cups and sqaure...never could pick a favourite). I've never seen them in Europe though


----------



## Paula (Sep 24, 2005)

Nutella is absolutely  delicious!!! First time I ate it was over 14 years ago in Germany, just few years later nutella appeared in my homecountry. I must admitt that I was quite shocked when I came to Canada ( around 5 years ago) for the first time and except for Polish and German commuinity  nobody seemed to know anything about Nutella. I am so glad that it is finally here


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Hi Alix,
> You're taling to a Canadian gal, through and through
> 
> I know them as Icey Sqaures too, in the bright jewel toned foil wrapper (in both cups and sqaure...never could pick a favourite). I've never seen them in Europe though


 
Want me to send you some? They are such a treat. PM me if you want me to.


----------



## cc2003btw (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/foiled-cups-p-399.html

They sound like that. That sites a big sweet sales site, brings back memories just searching.


----------



## corazon (Sep 24, 2005)

Here's a place you can buy ice cubes by the pound.  About 34 pieces to a lb for $6.99
http://www.thechocolatestore.com/pd-17-4-chocolate-ice-cubes-moritz-4-7.aspx
Or you can buy 100 for $27.99 here
http://www.oryans.com/icecubchocca.html


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 24, 2005)

> Here's a place you can buy ice cubes by the pound.  About 34 pieces to a lb for $6.99
> http://www.thechocolatestore.com/pd...moritz-4-7.aspx
> Or you can buy 100 for $27.99 here
> http://www.oryans.com/icecubchocca.html





> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/foiled-cups-p-399.html



Thank-you both so much, those links are very handy! 


> They sound like that


 Looks like them too, being that the UK is closer this might be a good way to go, I've kept an eye open in Irish candy stores but have yet to see them. LOL, amazingly I've yet to find plain old red licorice (Twizzlers) either... Just have to keep hunting


----------



## cc2003btw (Sep 25, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Thank-you both so much, those links are very handy!
> Looks like them too, being that the UK is closer this might be a good way to go, I've kept an eye open in Irish candy stores but have yet to see them. LOL, amazingly I've yet to find plain old red licorice (Twizzlers) either... Just have to keep hunting


If theres a sweet you havn't seen in a while, you can be pretty sure they've got it. Glad to help


----------



## Paolita (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey everyone!!!!

I first discovered nutella when I was still living in Colombia. I had a german boyfriend who would go crazy over it. When I moved to Europe 5 years ago, I started seeing it everywhere. I especially have this souvenir from Bologna in Italy. I went there with a friend from school and since we were students (which = poor) we would only eat in mc donald's. When we got to Bologna we replaced Mc with a Nutelleria!!! It is this shop, like a bakery, where you can sit down for some coffee and a piece of chocolate something. They sold crepes, croissants, bread, cookies, all you can imagine in a bakery topped with nutella. And for extra cost, they added fruit pieces. Guess where I spent all of my money when I was in Bologna. It's been 5 years and I remember bologna and get this craving for nutella. 

My fiance (Belgian) is addicted to Nutella. Sometimes we buy some and he can easily eat 3 or 4 slices of bread with nutella in the morning. I, on the other hand, am more of a salty person in the morning. I like eggs and ham and bacon. But when it comes to nutella... You can  guess what happens


----------



## Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Want me to send you some? They are such a treat. PM me if you want me to.


 
Sorry, ate them all already.  By the way, when were you going to tell me you had a whole bag of salt water taffy stashed away?


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2005)

Where? And what are you talking about?


----------



## daisy (Oct 6, 2005)

Nutella is widely popular here in Australia, too. I love the stuff (straight from a spoon), but when my kids were little, I restricted their intake to occasional treats. I only ever serve it on toast or bread. 

I recently tried the peanut version, and didn't like it at all.


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 19, 2005)

Hot waffles with Nutella and whipped cream - heavenly! 

Some rather oily and icky imitations (including one that swirls together fake nutella and banana creme) have been available here in Iceland for many years, but it was fairly recently that the real article became available. What a difference!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 21, 2005)

i love nutella, and i was very unhappy to discover that the stuff contains partially hydrogenated oils, otherwise known as trans-fats.

so good in crepes.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

HappyAvocado said:
			
		

> so good in crepes.


DH loves this too, in fact I don't know if he'd ever eaten a crepe any other way before I came on the scene


----------



## cara (Oct 23, 2005)

it's the same here.. ;o) crepes with nutella for Frank and nothing else ...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2005)

Ya know, I think this threads lasted nearly as long as the "World's Finest Pancake" thread did way back when.  Nutella is great tasting stuff.  That's for sure.  And speaking of pancake toppings, Nutella would have to be a natural.

I wonder how it would be if it were used as an ingredient in a ganache, maybe served hot over butter-pecan ice cream.  I'm gonna have to try that one of these days, if I can ever find some sugar-free butter-pecan ice cream that is.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I wonder how it would be if it were used as an ingredient in a ganache, maybe served hot over butter-pecan ice cream. I'm gonna have to try that one of these days, if I can ever find some sugar-free butter-pecan ice cream that is.


It is sooooo good over top of ice cream! Scope the amount that you want out of the jar, and heat it for a few seconds in the nuker if you like, it's way easier to pour it over your ice cream this way. Or it is great in it for that matter! At a gelato bar in Dublin DH had "Nutella" flavoured ice cream, and says it is very popular in Italy


----------



## Lyn221 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have used nutella to make truffles...DELICIOUS !!   If you would like the recipe, please let me know...


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes I would love the recipe please.
Today in class mt children did a narrative story and I told them it could be about anything they liked as long as it contained the line " The Nutella jar was completely empty". The results were varied, interesting and sometimes hilarious. A lot involved my passion for Nutella on toast!!


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a muffins recipe with Nutella.... I will look for it, when I have time...


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

hey, that was fast ;o))

*Nutella Muffins*

240 g flour
2 teesp baking powder
½ teasp baking soda
40 g Oatmeal
60 ml Oil
2 Eggs
120 g sugar
Salz150 g Nutella
200 g Quark
60 ml Milk

preheat the oven to 375°F and prepare the pan.
in a bowl mix together flour, baking powder, soda and oatmeal
In a second bowl stirr together oil, eggs, sugar, salt, Nutella and quark until it gets foamily(?)
Add the flourmixture and mix in.
spoon the batter into the pan and bake for 20-25min


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Cara, I want to make these this week for sure!!! But I'm curious about what *quark* is? (Something tells me I've heard of it before, but the ol' brain can't seem to recall where, or perhaps I'm just thinking of the computer application by the same name )


----------



## Lyn221 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hazelnut Truffles (for mrsmac)

1cup heavy cream
1 1/4 lb. semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
1/4 cup butter, softened
1/4 cup Nutella
2 1/2 c roasted hazelnuts (about 11 oz)

Line an 8 x 8 in. pan with a piece of parchment pater, let paper extend over the edge.

Pour cream in a heavy saucepan and bring to a full boil over medium heat.

Remove from heat and slowly whisk in chopped chocolate and butter until melted. 

Stir in Nutella.

Pour in prepared pan. Or to speed the process, transfer mixture to a large bowl, refrigerate, stirring every five minutes until cooled, but, not cold then pour into the prepared pan. 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spread hazelnuts on a rimmed baking sheet; toast until lightly browned and skins crack, about 5-7 minutes. While still warm, rub hazelnuts with a kitchen towel to remove as much skin as possible. Let cool, and chop very finely. 

Remove truffle mixture from pan by carefully pulling up on the edges of the paper. Place on a large work surface.
Using a long, sharp knife dipped in hot water and dried, cut into 1 inch squares. Roll into a ball shape and press into hazelnuts. Place in candy papers and refrigerate. Serve at room temperature. Truffles may be stored in tight containers up to a week at a cool temperature.

ENJOY !!


----------



## cara (Oct 25, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Hi Cara, I want to make these this week for sure!!! But I'm curious about what *quark* is? (Something tells me I've heard of it before, but the ol' brain can't seem to recall where, or perhaps I'm just thinking of the computer application by the same name )


 
I know, we cleared this for piccolina, but for ther rest of you, read this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14449&highlight=quark


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2005)

I read the link to quark.  Interesting stuff.  And I thought a quark was a sub-atomic particle we talke about in physics class way back in the Universty days.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

*just about everything*

growing up in europe my brother and i were spoiled when it came to being able to enjoy the better things in life, and to us boys Nutella, was close to the top. As a laugh mom will still grab a couple of jars for us and her grandkids when shes on base. didnt enjoy the vegamite nearly as much!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL Michael!!! Nutella would be good as the center to a truffel!! My Italian friend said they grew up using that like we use peanut butter - but I would have to agree - don't use as much Nutella as you would peanut butter!


 
Nutella is part of my culture and I grew up with it (the scale is my testimonial  ). I never tasted peanut butter before moving to Ireland (2 years ago) and to me it tastes fine (nothing too exciting nor dull) but I wouldn't use as much peanut butter as I use Nutella. Probably I am in the opposite position of the thread's starter.  

Cheers,


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 4, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Hi Cara, I want to make these this week for sure!!! But I'm curious about what *quark* is? (Something tells me I've heard of it before, but the ol' brain can't seem to recall where, or perhaps I'm just thinking of the computer application by the same name )




Cottage cheese -1. The stuff of the devil.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

cc2003btw said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese -1. The stuff of the devil.


 
Quark isn't cottage cheese (although I agree with your description!), it is a thick yogurt.


----------



## RMS (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been eating Nutella for years, on bread, and I love it.  Thanks for all the recipe ideas to try.  Can't wait!


----------



## cc2003btw (Nov 8, 2005)

Alix: Ah right, i thought my mum had used it as a substitute for that. Was a long time ago, i've not had it since. Disgusting stuff.


----------



## velochic (Nov 8, 2005)

Cara - the baking powder in your muffins... single acting?

They sound wonderful.  I can't wait to try them.


----------



## cara (Nov 10, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> Cara - the baking powder in your muffins... single acting?
> 
> They sound wonderful. I can't wait to try them.


 
think so.. I tried them once and it worked... 
It´s fun not to send me greetings across the ocean ;o) Where are you right now?


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2005)

just found another Nutella-Muffins recipe.... haven't tried yet, but it sounds good...

*Bananen Nutella Muffins*

2 small bananay
250g flour
2 tblps baking powder
½ tblsp baking soda
50g chocogranules
1 egg
120g sugar
80ml Oil
150g Nutella
100ml Milk (Bananamilk)

preheat oven to 190°C (375°F).
peel bananas and smush it.
Mix flour, baking powder, baking soda and granules in a bowl.
In a second bowl blend well the egg, sugar, oil, Nutella, banana and milk.
add the dry ingredients and mix.
spoon the batter into the pan and bake for 20-25min.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 24, 2005)

Yum-yum! I've made banana muffins with chocolate chips before, but not with nutella. They would probably be great! Just curious though, what are "chocogranules"? Is that another term for baking cocoa?


----------



## cara (Dec 1, 2005)

good question - that was what my translator told me about "schokostreusel"
they look like this


----------



## velochic (Dec 10, 2005)

Cara - Haar b. Munich... south east side near the old airport.


----------



## Lemoyne (Dec 14, 2005)

*Nutella and Beef*

Use equal parts nutella, chili powder, and espresso as a rub for roast whole tenderloin 

Rub meat, let rest for two top four hours, roast at 425 for one hour

rest slice eat


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 14, 2005)

Lemoyne said:
			
		

> Use equal parts nutella, chili powder, and espresso as a rub for roast whole tenderloin
> 
> Rub meat, let rest for two top four hours, roast at 425 for one hour
> 
> rest slice eat



Hi Lemoyne, *a big welcome to DC!* 

What a cool recipe, which of these 3 distinct flavours would you say stands out the most when the dish is finished cooking?


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2005)

that sounds worth trying.... even if Franks looks quite strange at me....


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you know what is a wonderful Nutella snack that is that I may indulge in later? Nutella spread on ginger snap cookies. I think that the flavour combos are divine


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2006)

*lookaround* It's a bit quite here the last days... right in time for a new Nutella recipe...

Spaghetti à la Nutella

250g Spaghetti
1 T sugar
4 T Nutella
125ml pear juice
1 pear
2T cocos chips

cook Pasta in *sugarwater*.
Mix  the Nutella with the juice until smooth.
Cut pear into slices and mix with the spaghetti.
Serve with Nutella sauce and cocos chips


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

Last sunday I made a chocolate cake for our dessert, I then poked holes in it and poured a can of sweetened condensed milk over the top, then I topped that with hot fudge sauce..Chilled the cake, several hour before serving, I added whipped cream to the top. Okay, but plain, so I got out a bag of toffee bith and sprinkled aout half the bag on top..well, still okay but not pretty enpough it needed something..Yup, I then melted some nutella and strung it all over the cake..It looked so pretty and boy did it taste good..Another use for nutella   I used a Paula Deen idea for this cake, I just didn't use a boxed mix but made my own chocolate cake...I will make it again one of these days...
kadesma, wondering what else I can dump nutella on


----------



## Lyn221 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nutella is great straight out of the jar on a spoon !!! I don't need something to put it on...I love it by itself!! I have a great hazelnut truffle recipe if you would like that??


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 21, 2006)

buy nutella  my company makes the plastic jar


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 21, 2006)

I like to dip pretzels in it! yum!


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 21, 2006)

K you guys have done me in yet again!  I've seen Nutella but were never tempted...now I'll have to try it!  

Like I need one more food addiction!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 22, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I like to dip pretzels in it! yum!


 Plain potato chips, especially rippled are also suprisingly good diped in Nutella.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2006)

Lyn221 said:
			
		

> Nutella is great straight out of the jar on a spoon !!! I don't need something to put it on...I love it by itself!! I have a great hazelnut truffle recipe if you would like that??


Lyn,
just saw your post.
Yes, please post your recipe, I'd love to have it..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2006)

Piccolina,
dip ruffled potato chips in Nutella?  Now that's right up my alley  Thank you, will do...

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jan 26, 2006)

*Nutty Over Nutella*

When I bumped into this recipe, I remembered all the Nutella fans here... so here's another one:

*Nutella Ice Cream Cups*
Servings: 8

1 pint chocolate ice cream, softened until spreadable but not melted
1 cup nutella
2 pints coffee ice cream, softened until spreadable but not melted
8 whole toasted peeled hazelnuts

Have ready 8 ramekins with a 5 to 6 oz capacity. Spread 1/4 cup chocolate ice cream in the bottom of each ramekin. Drizzle 2 tsp nutella evenly over the chocolate ice cream. Spread 1/2 cup coffee ice cream in each ramekin. Smooth the top. Freeze the ramekins until the coffee ice cream is firm, about 30 minutes. Removing only 4 ramekins from the freezer at a time, spread a smooth layer of nutella over the coffee ice cream. Place a hazelnut in the center of each filled ramekin. Freeze the ramekins just until the topping is firm, about 15 minutes. Serve. 

TO FREEZE AHEAD: Wrap each ramekin tightly with plastic wrap. Gently press heavy aluminum foil around each ramekin. Label with date and contents. Freeze up to 2 weeks.

TO SERVE: Unwrap the ramekins and let sit at room temperature 5 to 10 minutes to soften the ice cream slightly.


----------



## Lyn221 (Jan 26, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Lyn,
> just saw your post.
> Yes, please post your recipe, I'd love to have it..
> 
> kadesma


 
kadesma, 

Here is the Hazelnut Truffle recipe:

1 cup heavy cream
1 1/4 lb. semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
1/4 cup butter, softened
1/4 cup Nutella
2 1/2 c of hazelnuts

Line an 8x8 pan with a piece of parchment paper; let paper extend over the edge. 
Pour cream in a heavy saucepan and bring to a full boil over medium heat. 
Remove from heat and slowly whisk in chopped chocolate and butter until melted. 
Stir in Nutella.
Pour into prepared pan. Chill mixture.
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spread hazelnuts on a rimmed baking sheet, toast until lightly browned and skins crack, about 5-7 minutes. While still warm, rub hazelnuts with a kitchen towel to remove as much skin as possible. Let cool, and chop very finely.
Remove truffle mixture from pan by carefully pulling up by the edges of the paper. Put on a large work surface. Using a long, sharp, knife dipped in hot water and dried, cut into one inch squares. Roll into traditional ball shape and press into hazelnuts. Place in candy papers and referigerate. Serve at room temperature. Truffles may be stored in tight containers up to a week at a cool temperature. 

Obtained from NorthStar Market, Bakerstown, PA

Enjoy!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you Lyn,
the recipe look lucious and I'll be making thm possibly this week end.. Thank you again for sharing with us,

kadesma


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 6, 2006)

Woah. So did I. Heared for years, just tasted it recently.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 6, 2006)

I like to make grilled nutella and fresh strawberry sandwiches for breakfast.  Butter the outsides of a nice brioche bread.  Spread nutella on one slice, and top with fresh strawberry slices.  Top with the other slice of bread, and then grill.  When you flip it, sprinkle the hot top slice with sugar, the heat will make it adhere and become crunchy.  When you flip it again to the plate, sprinkle that side with sugar, as well.  By all means, serve this with champagne...


----------



## cara (Aug 8, 2006)

skip the strawberries for bananas...........


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone ever try Nutella instead of peanut butter for cookies? (Having a deja vu moment, I think I posted this before...OOPS!) I have been intending to try it for some time now and STILL haven't done it. Maybe today if I have time.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd use nutella instead of peanut butter any time, any day, anywhere.


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 9, 2007)

I haven't tried it in cookies but I swirl it into my brownie mixture. Love it!


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh mannnn I haven't tasted nutella for years.  I think we're going shopping in a little while and I think I saw nutella in stop and shop so I will have to buy a jar.  I used to love nutella on toast.  I saw someone had an idea of adding a little nutella to hot chocolate.  Sounds a wonderful idea!!
I hate peanut butter.  I used to like crunchy peanut butter when I was a kid but now I can't stand the stuff.  Even the smell of it puts me off lol.  And now I am living in the land of peanut butter! LOL


----------



## Roxanne (May 7, 2007)

*Recipes using Nutella*

I love Nutella! But was looking for different ways to have it as well.
Ran across the following link
nutella recipes | cooking | recipe goldmine recipes

and one with a recipe to make your own Nutella!
Su Good Eats » Nuts for Nutella


----------



## CherryRed (May 7, 2007)

I haven't had Nutella since I was 10. I forgot all about it! I used to eat it all the time, usually on toast or a croissant. Maybe it's good that I haven't been around it all that much. . . I'd overindulge like no other. Lol.


----------



## Rom (Jul 17, 2007)

I love *Nutella*, it goes on thicker than peanut butter on my bread thats for sure mmmmmmm 

ohhh when i get home i am having some..i used to collect the magnets and things they used to put in the jar lid when i was a kid...made it even better hehehe


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 17, 2007)

Nutella is quite popular in South America, specially in big cities (I'd imagine due to European influence), as someone stated in the first page.
In Sao Paulo, Brazil is pretty common to have all you can eat pizza where you pay a fix price and you get any slice of pizza that you can imagine and as dessert, I've tried Nutella pizza with banana slices.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Dina (Jul 19, 2007)

My kids got hooked on this just this week.  My daughter tried it at her friend's house on waffles and we're hooked.  I topped my ice cream with it with sliced bananas.  Delicious!


----------



## Shaheen (Jul 31, 2007)

Rom said:
			
		

> ohhh when i get home i am having some..i used to collect the magnets and things they used to put in the jar lid when i was a kid...made it even better hehehe



I still collect it  they are so cute! Used to put them inside my pencil box in school...


----------



## Caine (Jul 31, 2007)

My restaurant supply/warehouse store had Nutella on sale once, so I picked up a jar, thinking it might be a good alternative to peanut butter once in a while on toast. Then I read the ingredients, and put it back on the shelf! 

INGREDIENTS (in order of quantity): *Sugar*, vegetable oil, hazelnuts, cocoa, milk, skimmed-milk powder, milk proteins, lecitine (emulsifying agent), natural flavour
 
Sorry, but the only thing I'll buy that has sugar listed as the first ingredient, is sugar!


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 3, 2007)

We spread it on graham crackers.  It is also good as a spread for banana chunks.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 3, 2007)

Caine said:


> My restaurant supply/warehouse store had Nutella on sale once, so I picked up a jar, thinking it might be a good alternative to peanut butter once in a while on toast. Then I read the ingredients, and put it back on the shelf!
> 
> INGREDIENTS (in order of quantity): *Sugar*, vegetable oil, hazelnuts, cocoa, milk, skimmed-milk powder, milk proteins, lecitine (emulsifying agent), natural flavour
> 
> Sorry, but the only thing I'll buy that has sugar listed as the first ingredient, is sugar!



Like you, I read labels on everything I purchase.  Perhaps, if more people did that, some of this country's health problems would begin to diminish.  But, having said that, please don't disregard the wonderful taste that is Nutella!  Consider it a treat, not a 'healthy alternative' to anything!   If you spread just a spoonful on toasted whole grain bread, and then top it with fresh sliced strawberries, it's not the worse snack you could eat!  Just a helpful hint from one label reader to another!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2007)

VB and others;  Being diabetic, I too stay away from sugary and starchy things as a rule.  But there is wisdom in VeraBlue's words.  I was counciled to every once in a while, indulge in something really good, but in small amounts, like a favorite piece of chocolate.  The idea is to eat something very good, not the cheap, or waxy stuff.  With chocolate, I'd by some Dove dark, and put just a single square in my cheek and suck on it until it was completely dissolved.  My favorite is to do the same with a Cadbury Caramello.  Nutella works in the same way.  Spread a tsp. or so on a piece of whole wheat bread and savor the flavor.  This helps stop the cravings that sometimes lead diabetics to occasionally binge on doughnuts, or mashed potatoes, or sugary treats.  The amount of sugar taken in is small, but satisfying neough to help control the carbohydrate cravings.  

It's also important when using this technique to use something intensely flavorful as that will help satisfy the brain better than weaker flavored foods.

Good call VB!  Don't deprive, moderate.

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tasty-italian-cook (Feb 16, 2010)

Grew up eating Nutella! My parents are from Italy and I never realized other Americans had never heard of it until I got made fun of in middle school for having a Nutella sandwich for lunch :-( Those same people are raving about it now!!!


----------



## mrsound (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! I'm actually eating nutella right now! Yummy! There are a lot of recipes to be made with nutella. http://www.foodista.com/food/JJTCJ8Q2/nutella


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 24, 2010)

Nutella is just one of the best food in the world.  I go crazy for it...my friend even sent me a box of nutella when i was in the Philippines.it goes with anything,.crackers, pancakes.crepes,bread ect..it's jut WONDERFUL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2010)

I was playing with chocolate cups for a while, until the scales told me to stop.  Similar to peanut butter cups but adding in different items.  i.e. strawberry preserves, orange marmalade.  I grabbed the Nutella one day and never looked back.  I still make them about once a year at Christmas.  I melt dark chocolate, pour into buttered mini muffin tins add a dollop of Nutella and cover with more melted chocolate.  Chill, dump and eat.


----------



## LLCEC (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nutella*

I found Nutella good but uninspiring. It is too rich and a bit "industrial" in flavor.....I'd rather have a good chocolate bar.


----------

